# 1/2HP Baldor Dust Collector



## jayvansickle (Jun 16, 2015)

Not sure if this is the correct forum. Having lost a lung to cancer last year this a safety item to me. Evidence proves that sawdust is a carcinogen. I presently own a 1/2 horsepower Baldor portable dust collector. My question is: My shop is 24 X 24. I am going to run 4" sewer and drain pvc with 6 drops to assorted equipment. Will this collector be able to do this? Do I need more horsepower? I have roughly figured it will have about 36' of pvc.


----------



## dhazelton (Feb 11, 2012)

I am no expert and have never set up a system but I would guess that yes, you need more horsepower. I just got a 1 hp Delta and it says to not exceed ten feet of hose. With what you want to do I would assume 2 hp or more.


----------



## AZWoody (Jan 18, 2015)

With your health issues, I would not trust 4" to do the job in getting the worst part of the dust out.
You'l be able to get the larger chips and debris, but not the fine dust that causes the health problems.

Realistically, you'd need at least a 3hp motor and 6" ducting.


----------



## Redoak49 (Dec 15, 2012)

I agree you need more hp. However, with your medical condition, I would also look into a dust mask rated N100. In addition, I would find somebody trained to fit a mask. Or, you could use a Trend Air Shield

Good Luck


----------



## Dabcan (Feb 1, 2011)

My shop is the same size and about the same number of machines. I would try to reposition your machines to reduce the length of pipe, either that or have two dust collectors to reduce the length. I would go with a 2hp machine, and on top of that a mask is always good. You should also get an air cleaner to hang from the ceiling to pick up the fine particles.


----------



## rad457 (Jun 15, 2013)

> My shop is the same size and about the same number of machines. I would try to reposition your machines to reduce the length of pipe, either that or have two dust collectors to reduce the length. I would go with a 2hp machine, and on top of that a mask is always good. You should also get an air cleaner to hang from the ceiling to pick up the fine particles.
> 
> - Dabcan


Same as my shop 24' by 24' with 10' ceilings, I have a general 2 hp DC unit and ran everything in 4" PVC. I run my tablesaw and 6" jointer through a Veritas cyclone and do need to improve the seal somehow, but if the drum is empty she sucks great! Also put the small Grizzly filter up on the roof and was surprised at how fast the filter gets dirty! I picked up a anemometer before I started and the air flow increased after the unit was hard piped.


----------



## AZWoody (Jan 18, 2015)

> My shop is the same size and about the same number of machines. I would try to reposition your machines to reduce the length of pipe, either that or have two dust collectors to reduce the length. I would go with a 2hp machine, and on top of that a mask is always good. You should also get an air cleaner to hang from the ceiling to pick up the fine particles.
> 
> - Dabcan
> 
> ...


If your hanging filter gets dirty fast that means you're breathing those particles as well. The dust collector, if set up the right size and cfm, will get most of that before it's in the air. Overhead filters do a good job of helping to show what you're breathing in or to help clean the air after you leave the shop.


----------



## jayvansickle (Jun 16, 2015)

> My shop is the same size and about the same number of machines. I would try to reposition your machines to reduce the length of pipe, either that or have two dust collectors to reduce the length. I would go with a 2hp machine, and on top of that a mask is always good. You should also get an air cleaner to hang from the ceiling to pick up the fine particles.
> 
> - Dabcan


I already purchased 4" sewer and drain pipe and fittings. The 90 degree will be two 45's with a 12" piece of pvc between them. All the drops will be "Y" fittings. I guess I need to look at a new dust collector system. Thanks for the info. Never thought of air cleaner.


----------

